# My New Piranhas



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i just ordered my new Black mask Elong ang my Purple sanchez...here are what they look like at AE
Ill post pics i get them

black tail mean black mask rite?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Sanchezi and BME









BTW Bong... I think the net has a hole in it


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Beutiful Sanchez . Congrats


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

OH Hell Yeah.. Bad Ass fish bro.. Hell you guys are going to make me have to get a "New" one now..lol


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

congratulations, they looks good, how long are they?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks guys...
hard to say i dont have them yet but im guessing each around 4-5


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice looking fish. Whats with everyone posting there fish pictures in the lounge and discussion but not the pics section? 55gal for the elong, what for the sanchezi?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my mac is gunna have a roommate for a few till i can get another tank set up...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice purchase


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks who ever moved this...i clicked in the wrong thread

thanks JP


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats Buck they look good, hopefully all goes well with shipping


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish,congrats


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Let us now when they arrive at your doorstep


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sweet sh*t Buck nice looking fish.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

alright....its the first look at the new P's from AE
http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x426/nkdotson7/?action=view&current=VIDEO0002.mp4

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase, can't wait to see them in the tank


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All acounted for safe and sound, congrats


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looks good buck im digging the sanch


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks guys...
they are out and swimming...looking good so far...still looking a little woozy from shipping...i will post pics here tomorrow after they chill for the night


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

should of picked up my elong i traded in to alex last sun







he was about 6.5 inches i think alex is selling him for $50


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

he only told me about this guy...plus i wanted to get him as small as possible...i like growing them out


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

alright here are day 2 pics...sorry the pics arent great i had to use my phone i couldnt find my camera

purple Sanchez @5"
his fins are looking a little rough so i dosed with mela fex and some stress coat



































Black Mask Elong @4.5"


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Both are looking like good choices for you! I'm sure the Sanchezi's fins will regenerate within a few days if you are already treating him. Hope to see more pics soon!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice lookin chez! Can't wait till he starts eating so we'll get a feeding vid.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I like the shape on that sanchezi...rhomboid like nice fish


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice pickup. Good lookin dynamic duo.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks...ya i love his shape too....and for a few seconds he started to chase my finger...he is gunna be a beast i feel


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep an eye on that sanchezi tail, I could be wrong but might actually be fin rott, keeping doing full dose of melafix and if it is finn rott then it will be two weeks of dosing before you see a difference


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats what i thought too...either way water changes and melafix should heal it eventually


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pickup, Buckeye!!...Both of your fish rock like a FOREIGNER concert!!!...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

HAHA i love those sayings Damanster....next time you gotta rock like a WHITESNAKE concert


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They look nice buck! GL


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks brunie


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang man that Sanchezi looks badass. It's making me wanna set up a tank and get one myself haha.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> HAHA i love those sayings Damanster....next time you gotta rock like a WHITESNAKE concert


Your welcome, bro!...







...I've already used Whitesnake on several occassions but next time you post an updated video clip and/or pics, I will use that one on you!..







...I aim to please!...On a sidenote, that is indeed a kick ass purple sanchezi..I'm also wondering if it's a hybrid of somekind because of it's rhomboid shape!..that rocks!!...


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice pick ups.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Da said:


> HAHA i love those sayings Damanster....next time you gotta rock like a WHITESNAKE concert


Your welcome, bro!...







...I've already used Whitesnake on several occassions but next time you post an updated video clip and/or pics, I will use that one on you!..







...I aim to please!...On a sidenote, that is indeed a kick ass purple sanchezi..I'm also wondering if it's a hybrid of somekind because of it's rhomboid shape!..that rocks!!...








[/quote]

it does have some very prominent rhom edges...i cant wait to give it a few weeks to grow the fins back out to see what he looks like completely healthy


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Dat dare is one of dem new fangled highback Sanchezies


----------

